# Alllaire Design steam engine.



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2012)

James P. Alllair was an early american indusrialist.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_P._Allaire 
who built early Marine steam engines. He also had an iron works in central NJ  google Allaire Village and Allaire State park. 

There is a partial tripple expansion engine near the parking lot of the park. the last time I saw it it was sad shape.   

does anyone know of any good examples of  these engines.  Better yet plans for these engines.  Maybe some day I will have the whatever it takes to build a triple marine engine. And It would be neat to build one of historical significance to New Jersey. I have done A little google research to no avail. These were early engines IIRC 1815 to 1850  so many or most lost to history and a couple of world wars. 
Any Ideas leads would be helpful.
tin


----------



## aonemarine (Dec 6, 2012)

Interesting,  might have to go for a ride one day and see this engine. That's if its still there and not cashed in for scrap metal.


----------



## thayer (Dec 6, 2012)

Fascinating bit on that wiki page about "bog ore." I had no idea about that process, or Mr. Alllaire. Sounds like a worthy tribute.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 7, 2012)

I expect the engine is still there it is a part of a state park they do have full scale trains on location and sell train rides. FYI check the hours of the village so you catch it while it is open. 

they used to have a casting display in the blacksmith shop I think they cast pot metal for demos once in a while.   
IIRC the engine was very large like 10 -12 foot high and about as long  4-6 foot wide. . probably mostly there but missing valve rods etc . 


Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are some photos of the Alaire Engine at alaire SP photos from the  NJscuba web site:

















Tin


----------

